# 600 amp panel board for 6,000 S.F. residence



## BayPointArchitect (Apr 8, 2011)

After designing a new 6,000 S.F. home, I provided "preliminary" power and lighting drawings.  For bidding purposes, I thought it would be best to call out a 600 amp panel, 1-ph, 120/240V ... and I expect that whoever gets the bid will determine if they need 30 or 42 breaker spaces, etc.

My logic is simple.  A typical 2,000 S.F. house is usually equipped with a 200 amp panel.  Therefore a house that is 3 times the size should be equipped with a panel that is 3 times the size.

Am I way off base?

Is a 600 amp panel overkill?

Thanks


----------



## north star (Apr 8, 2011)

** * * **

BayPointArchitect,

IMO, the 600 amp panel IS overkill, ...unless there is a definite, calculated

need for that much.

Have the calculations on the residence been performed, ...for the minimum

requirements and any "future" needs / desires?

That would be my recommendation.....Have all of the calculations submitted

for review.



> *"A typical 2,000 S.F. house is usually equipped with a 200**amp panel**."*


What some say is "typical", I would say is convenient and profitable!It has been my experience that most 2,000 sq. ft. homes do not "NEED"

a 200 amp. service.....It is just easier and profitable for the electrical

contractor to install that size.

Your experience may be different!  

** * * **


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 8, 2011)

It depends.  If the house has electric heat or a lot of glass facing southwest, then it could require 600 amps.  If it has oil or gas heat and the solar gain isn't excessive, then a 400 amp panel should work.  I usually specified multiple 200 amp 30 pole subpanels for large houses.  Some power companies require CT cabinets for 600 amp and larger services.


----------



## jj1289 (Apr 8, 2011)

Most homes up to 2600 sf could get away with a 100 amp service, however they always install a 200 amp service.  The main reason is space for the breakers and not wanting to install a subpanel


----------



## conarb (Apr 8, 2011)

I built a 8,000 square foot home in 1982 and it required an 1,100 service, the home had water solar panels for heat and the AHJ required electric coils in the heat ducts in case the solar didn't work, the solar completely failed (plastic deteriorated) and was removed at it's 10 year service life, so the home is heated today by those electric coils. good thing the AHJ made the EE put them in.


----------



## GHRoberts (Apr 8, 2011)

I believe the code has a formula to determine service size.Just guessing is a very expensive method of sizing a service.

---

Heating requirements vary a great deal from electric resistance heat to ground source heat pumps to fossil fuels.

Cooling requirements vary a little between ground source and air source heat pumps.

I would expect that until the heating and cooling are settled there is not enough information for sizing the electric.

---

My modest house and shop might even get by with a 60amp service, but the electric company only supplies 200amp service, so I have 200amp service.


----------



## raider1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Do a load calculation in accordance with Article 220 of the NEC.

I bet you will find that most likely a 600 amp service is overkill for a 6000 square foot house.

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Apr 8, 2011)

I am certainly in the camp of doing the load calc to determine what size you need which would have been required in our area anyway.


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 8, 2011)

This is the innards of a dwelling with a 600A 240V 1Ø service. You designing something similar?


----------



## GHRoberts (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking at those pictures ...

It seems there are some working clearance issues with the boxes in the corners.

But it is a nice "clothes closet."


----------



## fatboy (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't see a working clearance issue, it doesn't have to center on the space, just has to be there from edge of panel.

"the home had water solar panels for heat and *the AHJ required* electric coils in the heat ducts in case the solar didn't work"

Not sure what AHJ you were working in, that wouldn't happen here..........is it code compliant?


----------



## Architect1281 (Apr 9, 2011)

Loads in dwelling units are neither additive or calculated to design as in commercial where connected load requires a panel to min of 80% connected.

dwelling units due to nature of occupancy use what is called DSispersed load

meaning that Refer freezer well hot water toaster all lilghts, spas pools heat whatever it is will all draw simultaneously as is likely in a factory

I have  200 amp 120 of which is UNUSED Electric Heat 50 Amp Spa 30 Amp Clothes dryer, 30 amp water heater 30 amp well 20 amp refer 20 amp freezer 60 amp workshop

so thats 360 befor lighting and outlets and a 60 amp space for garage. you just don't ad them up to determine service entrance load


----------



## Architect1281 (Apr 9, 2011)

chris K what is that for a residential compassion center?


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 10, 2011)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> chris K what is that for a residential compassion center?


I don't understand the question.


----------



## peach (Apr 10, 2011)

put in whatever size service you want; do the calculations .. 400 amp will probably work.. depends on the connected load.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 10, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I don't understand the question.


Perhaps Architect1281 is inferring a to grow house; http://rhodeislandcompassioncenters.org/


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 10, 2011)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Perhaps Architect1281 is inferring a to grow house; http://rhodeislandcompassioncenters.org/


Gottcha, no, its just a McMansion.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 10, 2011)

grow house


----------



## pwood (Apr 11, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> grow house


yours? :mrgreen:


----------



## beach (Apr 11, 2011)

In California, it's called a Co-Op........or, supplemental retirement.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Apr 11, 2011)

raider1 said:
			
		

> Do a load calculation in accordance with Article 220 of the NEC.I bet you will find that most likely a 600 amp service is overkill for a 6000 square foot house.
> 
> Chris


Thanks.  I will ask my electrical inspector for help with the NEC 220 calc's.


----------

